# "Verzierungen"



## JuB (1. Dezember 2004)

Huhu,

habe mit der Suchfunktion leider nichts gefunden.

Ich würde gerne eine etwas altertümliche HP erstellen und brauche dafür noch ein paar "Verzierungen" (so wie das Bild im Anhang).

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie ich die selber in PS oder PSP erstellen kann ? Wäre auch sehr gut, wenn jemand eine Seite kennen würde auf der es mal so eine Auswahl von solchen Mustern gibt.

Außerdem wäre es noch gut, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie diese Muster in der Fachsprache bezeichnet werden!  Denn google liefert bei der Eingabe "Muster" oder "Verzierung" die komischten Sachen, nur nicht das was ich brauche.

Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## chrisbergr (1. Dezember 2004)

Sowas nennt sich in Photoshop ganz einfach Muster oder auch Musterüberlagerung. Ansonsten könnte man das ganze noch als Textur bezeichnen.

Wie man sowas macht? Du erstellst eine neue Datei, sagen wir mal 50*50px, zoomst ganz nah dran und pixelst dir Punkt für Punkt ein solches Muster, wobei du achten Musst, dass die rechte Seite mit der linken, sowie die obere mit der unteren aneinander passen muss. Dann gehst du auf 'Bearbeiten -> Muster festlegen'.

Viel Spass


----------



## JuB (2. Dezember 2004)

mhhh, also gepixelt ist es eigentlich nicht, weil da einfach zu viele Abstufungen in den Farben und Schattierungen sind. (Kannst ja mal an das Bild ranzoomen, die unterschiedlichen Farben kommen nicht durch die JPG-Komprimierung!)

Natürlich kann man das mit den unterschiedlichen Farben usw. auch pixeln, aber das ist doch einfach zu viel Aufwand - das muss ja irgendwie einfacher gehen!


----------



## chaostheorie (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich verkaufe auf ebay antiken Kram und brauchte auch so was ähnliches für mein Layout. Ich habe mir ungefähr eine Tonne supergeile "Formen", "Muster" und "Werkzeuge" direkt bei Adobe runtergeladen (weiß den Link nicht mehr, aber findet man ziemlich leicht auf deren Seite). Das einzige Problem war, als ich die meisten davon in die eigenen Formen eigebunden hatte, brauchte PS7 ca. 10 Minuten zum Starten  :suspekt: Hab dann etwas aufgräumt und seitdem läufts wieder  

cu Anton


----------



## Martys (2. Dezember 2004)

Lass Dich von der Sprache nicht abschrecken, ich verstehe auch kein Wort. Aber man findet hier alles an Verzierungen, die man sich wünscht, und das dann noch meistens im EPS-Format.

Hier der Link 

Viel Spaß,

Martys


----------



## chaostheorie (2. Dezember 2004)

Hehe, aber ich verstehs   Danke für den Link!


----------

